# Solved: error 1723 ????



## onekrazymomma (Nov 8, 2008)

could really use some help on this one. Every time I try to update java on my mom's computer I keep getting ERROR#1723 followed by a INTERNAL ERROR 2732.0 message. Operating system Windows Me. Thanks


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a feeling you are trying to install a version of Java designed for another version of Microsoft Windows, for example Windows 2000, XP or Vista. In that case, the installer would be incompatible with your system. (Java 5.0 Update 16 for Windows 2000/XP is NOT the same as Java 5.0 Update 16 for Windows 98/ME!)

*The most recent version of Java for Microsoft Windows Millenium (ME) is Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 16, last updated May 28, 2008.*

The download is on their webpage here: http://www.java.com/en/download/windows98me_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80&bhcp=1

From my past experience, if you have a high speed connection I recommend you download the *Offline Installer* (2nd link).

According to their instructions, Internet Explorer 5.5 or 6.x, and 64MB RAM is required.


----------



## onekrazymomma (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Took your advice, and it worked like a charm.:up:


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Moderator, please mark this post "Solved".


----------

